# Fedora Euphoria monthly is here



## BORTZ (Sep 4, 2013)

This month is quite the blowout. Apparently they teach you how to shave off your neckbeard in this issue.



> "For my favorite article, I can’t choose between “Why Going Outside is Just Minecraft for Plebs” or “10 Tips for Googling Porn (and 10 Reasons Why Women are Biologically Inferior)” It’s too hard of a choice, even for a discerning, godless man of science like myself!" -Myspace


 


> I especially liked the column about avoiding inferior knockoff hats like trilbies. -GQ


 


> Because we shouldn’t judge women based on their physical appearance, but it’s fair to characterize all unattractive men as sexists. Good on ya feminists. -MSN


 
Jokes aside, this brings ONE member of the temp to mind.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 4, 2013)

Some call him a zombie. 
Others call him a hero. 
I just think he's 'Blazed' as Fuck.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 4, 2013)

What?


----------



## Flame (Sep 4, 2013)

*see a Fedora OS thread*

*not a thread Fedora OS thread*















its a great thread anyway.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 4, 2013)

Spoiler: mfw girls don't understand that I'm le nice guy for them


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 4, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> *Apparently they teach you how to shave off your neckbeard in this issue..*




>Implying Fedora wearing neckbeards would even consider shaving their neckbeard

SO FAKE, LRN2FAKETHINGSBETTER ;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;


----------



## Veho (Sep 4, 2013)

Frankly, I find this publication shallow and substandard.


----------



## Sop (Sep 4, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> This month is quite the blowout. Apparently they teach you how to shave off your neckbeard in this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Veho (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Sep 6, 2013)

Veho said:


> *SNIP*


 

>Thinks himself a genius
>Is a brony

If only he could divert his eyes from that thesaurus and cease his loquacious banter, he might appreciate the perpetually amusing irony. (Am I doing it right?)


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Sep 6, 2013)

Please fucking tell me this is fake.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 6, 2013)

Lemmy Koopa said:


> Please fucking tell me this is fake.


No duh.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 6, 2013)

Gahars said:


> >Thinks himself a genius
> >Is a brony
> *>Reddit user*
> 
> If only he could divert his eyes from that thesaurus and cease his loquacious banter, he might appreciate the perpetually amusing irony. (Am I doing it right?)


----------



## coolbho3000 (Sep 7, 2013)

In this moment, I am euphoric. Not because of any phony god's blessing. But because, I am enlightened by my intelligence.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 7, 2013)

All kidding aside, Fedoras are comfy hats. However, majority of people who wear them, don't work with them. They either have the wrong style for the clothes they're wearing, they can't pull off the look or anything. I mean when I wear them, I make sure they go with the outfit.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 7, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I mean when I wear them, I make sure they go with the outfit.


 

That's what they all say.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 7, 2013)

Hip-Hop zoobity bop, another hat pops on the hipster~


----------



## Sop (Sep 7, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> All kidding aside, Fedoras are comfy hats. However, majority of people who wear them, don't work with them. They either have the wrong style for the clothes they're wearing, they can't pull off the look or anything. I mean when I wear them, I make sure they go with the outfit.


 
le neckbed face :^)


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 7, 2013)

Gahars said:


> That's what they all say.


 
Looks like we have next month's cover model.


----------



## Sop (Sep 9, 2013)

>walk into gamestop
>doors slam shut behind me, blowing a gentle breeze through my trenchcoat
>walk towards the cashier, each step echoing between the shelves and game cases as I walk forwards in slow motion
>turn to my side, draw my finger pistols, and click em at a girl
>her face goes red, she giggles
>throw my trenchcoat backwards with my other hand, turn to the girl on my right and flex my rippling abs
>she puts her hand over her mouth and turns to her friend, both blushing and smiling to each other
>spot my target at the far end of the store, a foxy girl workin' the cash register
>quicken my pace, as I near the register she turns around and notices I'm there
>giggles and smiles at me, "h-hi, how would I- uh-h help you today?"
>smile at her, "I'd like to preorder a copy of GTA five"
>"s-sure, that'll be 59.99 p-plus tax"
>toss a small scrap of paper on the desk, tip my sleek sunglasses down, and with a wink say "I hope that'll be enough"
>she looks at the paper
>my phone number is written on it
>"y-yeah that's sounding f-fine!"
>"good, then if you don't mind I've got other matters to attend to"
>"o-oh of course, g-goodb- uh- see you later!"
>as I'm walking out the door she yells to me "thanks for the number!"
>stop, and turn to face her, with a tip of my fedora I tell her
>"you too"
>girl faints right where she's standing


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## BORTZ (Sep 12, 2013)

Veho said:


> lol


 


Superior to what, having a neck?


----------



## Veho (Sep 12, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Superior to what, having a neck?


But he has a neck. He has a whole lot of neck. Look at all that neck.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 12, 2013)

Veho said:


> But he has a neck. He has a whole lot of neck. Look at all that neck.


 
I must have mistook that for chin. huh.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 12, 2013)

Veho said:


> *quote*


 
-Nick Beard


----------



## raulpica (Sep 13, 2013)

Shit. I didn't know that Fedoras meant this on the internet.

Better go burn mine.

At least I'm not fat nor a neckbeard.


----------



## Sop (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Sep 13, 2013)

raulpica said:


> Shit. I didn't know that Fedoras meant this on the internet.


Fedoras are just a symptom, not the cause. A fedora alone doesn't have to mean anything. Not unless other conditions are met.


----------



## Veho (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## Flame (Sep 28, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> All kidding aside, Fedoras are comfy hats. However, majority of people who wear them, don't work with them. They either have the wrong style for the clothes they're wearing, they can't pull off the look or anything. I mean when I wear them, I make sure they go with the outfit.


 
lmao,. wtf are you saying. pull it together man. this is why you going to die a virgin.

"it doesnt go with the style and you need the right fedora style."



wear tis instead V.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 28, 2013)

A handy fashion guide.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Oct 15, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> *snip*


 






Pokemon X & Y: 10/Sagan


----------



## Flame (Oct 16, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> -snip-


----------



## pokefloote (Oct 16, 2013)

Flame said:


> -snip-


 

wow 
such desine
many thank


----------



## Veho (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Oct 17, 2013)

#FaithNoMore


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 17, 2013)

Gahars said:


> #FaithNoMore


----------



## Veho (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 18, 2013)

People... just a heads-up, there appears to be a small faction within the Hipster community which has realized that the fedora is their weak point as it allows for their identification even from long distances and have adressed this issue by replacing it with an altogether different type of headgear... top hats _(see: fig.1)_ - nothing short of a magician's hat, actually. I saw one of those rare visionaries on the tram today... beware!




Fig.1 - Don't be decieved by the foreground, there is a hipster in this photo, cleverly disguised as a magician.​


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh god that's terrible


----------



## calmwaters (Oct 19, 2013)

Am I the only person who finds this incredibly stupid? What kind of a magazine is this and who would subscribe to it?


----------



## pokefloote (Oct 19, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Am I the only person who finds this incredibly stupid? What kind of a magazine is this and who would subscribe to it?


 
People who like fedoras or My Little Pony.
Usually one comes with the other.


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 19, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Am I the only person who finds this incredibly stupid? What kind of a magazine is this and who would subscribe to it?


Who wouldn't!?


----------



## Gahars (Oct 19, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> *snip*​


​Gathering of the hipsters, or swarm of the homeless? You decide.


----------



## Veho (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 19, 2013)

Veho said:


> *OH GOD WHY SNIP*


 
Sooooo haha.


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 19, 2013)

Oooooh haha.


----------



## Veho (Oct 19, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Oooooh haha.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 19, 2013)

Dew Nation: One life at a time.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 20, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Dew Nation: One life at a time.


It would be a great loss if he kicked the bucket.

I mean, it's a whole bucket of Mountain Dew and soda's aren't gettin' any cheaper with today's prices of sugar.


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 20, 2013)

Dew Nation!!




Now I am thirsty...


----------



## Veho (Oct 20, 2013)

Gentlemen, show us your rack. 




Ladies, likewise


----------



## Gahars (Oct 20, 2013)

True Fact: Fedoras make your singing le 20% cooler.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 21, 2013)

Spoiler: Spoken like a true sciENTist


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 27, 2013)

Spoiler: spoilered for the horror


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 29, 2013)

It makes me hurt that this thread is still alive.


----------



## Veho (Nov 10, 2013)

Exclusive new avatar pic, any takers?


----------



## Veho (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 14, 2013)

You act smug to people like him Veho, but you don't know the half of it! 


Spoiler


----------



## Flame (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Nov 15, 2013)

Flame said:


> Fedora's


I can tell by your spelling you weren't burdened with an overabundance of education. No wonder you hate the enlightened   ;O;  

*rides his giant fedora into the sunset


----------



## Flame (Nov 15, 2013)

Veho said:


> I can tell by your spelling you weren't burdened with an overabundance of education. No wonder you hate the enlightened ;O;
> 
> *rides his giant fedora into the sunset


 

1) copy pasta from another site.... which you should know by now of all my hot links i post.

2) if i created, it would have had small "i"(i'm just that lazy) and even more mistakes, im from a English speaking country.

3) if i created it would have a watermark from the website which generated it.



Your detective skills sicken me and you call yourself a fedora lover.


----------



## Veho (Nov 15, 2013)

You posted it therefore you made it. 
Squirm harder, it amuses me  ;O;


----------



## Flame (Nov 16, 2013)

Veho said:


> You posted it therefore you made it.
> Squirm harder, it amuses me ;O;


----------



## RiderLeangle (Nov 16, 2013)

Not sure if should go with the theme of the thread or should make a joke about Euphoria... the fucked up thing I had the misfortune of having to sub.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 18, 2013)

Competing magazine


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 18, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> _*NiceThingsForAwfulPeople.com*_


 
See, this is why we can't have nice things!


----------



## Gahars (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Nov 19, 2013)

All aboard!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Nov 24, 2013)

kek


----------



## pokefloote (Nov 29, 2013)

The rest is all fine and dandy, if not a little bit "just because i'm a virgin means all of you are sexual deviants", but the underlined part reminds me of fond memories of this thread.
This dude is always saying shit about how smart he is ugh


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 29, 2013)

> Insufficient intelligence
> 
> Hello everyone
> 
> ...




Sarcastic reply from the top comment:



> I understand, I have the same problem.
> 
> I don't have any friends anymore because the brightness of my glory frustrates them, and my intelligence couldn't be measured by a conventional IQ test — I am at around 1350, but we aren't certain because the test couldn't keep up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 29, 2013)

Stahp
Pingouin
Pingouin stahp
plx


----------



## Veho (Nov 29, 2013)

pokefloote said:


>


He should be thankful his boss isn't actually holding a candle to his intellect, because straw is very flammable  ;O; 




...get it? Head full of straw? Intellect? Scarecrow wants a brain? Get it? 
...I'll go quietly.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 29, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Stahp
> Pingouin
> Pingouin stahp
> plx


 
[email protected]@@@@


----------



## Veho (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## Sop (Dec 2, 2013)

RIP , dank/dank


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 6, 2013)

I ALONE HOLD THE KEYS TO YOUR MYSTERIES.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 7, 2013)

Not sure if I should make a new thread for this or not...


----------



## Gahars (Dec 10, 2013)

lik dis if u cry ever tim


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## pokefloote (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Dec 12, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> *pic*


He's technically correct.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 12, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> *snip*


 

Later that day...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Dec 12, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> *snip*


 

Should've given them the Jutsu.






Girls love the Jutsu.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 13, 2013)

Merry Solstice, m'gents!


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 13, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Should've given them the Jutsu.
> picsnip
> Girls love the Jutsu.


 

I literally am crying. I am not even joking. I laughed so hard. 

Now my boss is telling me to get back to work :c


----------



## DSGamer64 (Dec 14, 2013)

Fedora haters!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 14, 2013)

Fedora lover!


----------



## Veho (Dec 16, 2013)

(Lorde is 17, BTW)


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Dec 16, 2013)

Veho said:


> (Lorde is 17, BTW)


----------



## Gahars (Dec 16, 2013)

Veho said:


> *snip*
> 
> (Lorde is 17, BTW)


 

Looks like someone should take more than just a punch for the Love Club.


----------



## Veho (Dec 22, 2013)

Next issue's hot topic: "Snap-back fedora: is it a true fedora?"


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Dec 23, 2013)

Veho said:


> Next issue's hot topic: "Snap-back fedora: is it a true fedora?"


 
 Snap-back or no, all that matters is that I can my tip the hat to brave sciENTists like myself. Euphoria comes in many shapes and sizes (mostly XL and above).


----------



## Gahars (Dec 25, 2013)

Spoiler: This is no country for told men


----------



## Veho (Dec 25, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Spoiler: This is no country for told men





Spoiler


----------



## pokefloote (Dec 28, 2013)

░░░░░░░░▄▀█▀█▄██████████▄▄
░░░░░░░▐██████████████████▌
░░░░░░░███████████████████▌
░░░░░░▐███████████████████▌
░░░░░░█████████████████████▄
░░░▄█▐█▄█▀█████████████▀█▄█▐█▄
░▄██▌██████▄█▄█▄█▄█▄█▄█████▌██▌
▐████▄▀▀▀▀████████████▀▀▀▀▄███
▐█████████▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄██████▀
░░░▀▀████████████████████
You've been visited by le fedora of euphoria! Copy and paste this if you're one of the few real nice guys left *tips fedora*

just kidding, fucking dont


----------



## Gahars (Dec 28, 2013)

Why do waitresses love euphoric gentLEmen?



Spoiler



Because they always tip.


----------



## Veho (Dec 28, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Why do waitresses love euphoric gentLEmen?


Only half of them, the other half are behind the "tip your fedora, not your waiter" movement. 

It's a deep schism.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 14, 2014)

No comment required.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 21, 2014)

Finally, there's a theme song for all us enlightened gentLEmen out there.


----------



## Veho (Jan 21, 2014)

It is not based on "Milkshake". I am disappoint


----------



## pokefloote (Jan 29, 2014)

sexy.


----------



## Veho (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (Jan 29, 2014)

Veho said:


> *snip*


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Feb 4, 2014)

Unite against the hate, brothers.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 6, 2014)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/bill-nye-vs-ken-ham-debate-on-earth-origins.361716/



> *DO NOTE I DO NOT WANT THIS THREAD TO BECOME A RELIGIOUS DEBATE THREAD, THIS IS NOT WHAT THIS THREAD IS ABOUT. IF YOU CAME HERE TO POST ANYTHING REGARDING RELIGION PLEASE LEAVE NOW. THIS IS PURELY A DISCUSSION OF THE DEBATE AND THAT'S ALL. ANY RELIGIOUS BASHING WILL BE REPORTED AND REMOVED*.


 
FunDIEs, when will they learn?

Also, because I have nowhere else to post this...



Spoiler


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 6, 2014)

NEW ISSUE


----------



## omgpwn666 (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm fine with people and their beliefs, but what does the fedora have to do with religion hate? So confused, it's like, "fedora fedora fedora fedora antireligion fedora".


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (Feb 10, 2014)

Now, faith's a no no on the go go!


----------



## Gahars (Feb 10, 2014)

Faith smashing on the go!


----------



## Veho (Feb 25, 2014)

*cringe*


----------



## Gahars (Feb 25, 2014)

I love how he describes himself with "trenchcoat, fedora."

Buddy, you shop at Hot Topic. You just described at least half of their customers.


----------



## Veho (Feb 25, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Buddy, you shop at Hot Topic. You just described at least half of their customers.


And the other half are females.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 25, 2014)

Veho said:


> And the other half are females.


 

Hey, now, let's cool it with the wild, baseless assumptions.


----------



## raulpica (Feb 25, 2014)

Gahars said:


> I love how he describes himself with "trenchcoat, fedora."


What is Hot Topic (for us non-Americans)?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 25, 2014)

raulpica said:


> What is Hot Topic (for us non-Americans)?


Pretty much a retail apparel shop that deals with "Pop culture" and music. Basically only "LE MAY MAY" or "emo" or "OMG DOMO SO CUTE EVEN THOUGH I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT DOMO IS LOL" people shop there anymore.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 25, 2014)

raulpica said:


> What is Hot Topic (for us non-Americans)?


 

What Tom said. They also deal heavily in...
-Doctor Who
-Harry Potter
-Invader Zim
-Ironic "Retro" clothing (Power Rangers, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, etc.)

This should fill in the rest of the details.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (Feb 28, 2014)

Spoiler










 
Just a few *tips*


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## BORTZ (Feb 28, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


>


 
Excuse me while i save this gif 5 times. I dont ever want to lose it


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 28, 2014)

BortzANATOR said:


> Excuse me while i save this gif 5 times. I dont ever want to lose it


 







Gahars said:


> Just a few *tips*


...wow, it took me a while to get that one. I _"tip"_ my imaginary hat fedora, sir.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 1, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Gotta agree with #2 though.


----------



## Veho (Mar 3, 2014)

Checkmate, fedora'd scum.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 3, 2014)

Spoiler: Truly the work of a gentleman and a scholar


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Mar 4, 2014)

We may have been misinformed.


----------



## Veho (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (Mar 7, 2014)

Veho said:


> *snip*


 

Starring Black-Ice as PVS1?


----------



## Veho (Mar 7, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Starring Black-Ice as PVS1?


You mean as IamDraco? Or am I missing something?


----------



## Gahars (Mar 7, 2014)

Veho said:


> You mean as IamDraco? Or am I missing something?


 



Spoiler: Ring any black-colored, icy bells?


----------



## Veho (Mar 7, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Ring any black-colored, icy bells?


I had completely forgotten about that. It's been so long since I've seen Black Ice on that side of a butthurtening


----------



## Veho (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 18, 2014)

This is a totally NSFW image with a bit of masculine stiptease, but one of those men is very likely to wear a fedora - can you guess which one? 


Spoiler










Kudos to Yepi69 for this one, golden find!


----------



## Veho (Mar 18, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> This is a totally NSFW image with a bit of masculine stiptease, but one of those men is very likely to wear a fedora - can you guess which one?


The one who made the pic?


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 18, 2014)

Veho said:


> The one who made the pic?


This was not a trick question - the fedora is just off for the moment to entice all the _"ladies"_.


----------



## Veho (Mar 18, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> This was not a trick question - the fedora is just off for the moment to entice all the _"ladies"_.


The fedora is placed _strategically_, just below the frame   


_ ♪   You can leave your hat on...  ♪ _


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 18, 2014)

Veho said:


> The fedora is placed _strategically_, just below the frame
> 
> 
> _ ♪ You can leave your hat on... ♪ _


Ah, there we go! 

_♪ I'm too sexy for my shirt... __♪_


----------



## Gahars (Mar 18, 2014)

Very interesting that you post that picture, Foxi...



Spoiler


----------



## Sterling (Mar 18, 2014)

I was grabbing a bite to eat after work one day, and I saw a guy wearing a trilby. Holy fuck. He fits the stereotype to the bill. Big guy, neck beard, long greasy hair. The only thing he was missing was a MLP t-shirt. He was there with several of his friends and I overheard their conversations. Oh. My. God. They talked about an argument in the YT comment section. How they beat back the trolls and slew their arguments.

It didn't help I immediately pegged him and his friends as douchebags. Holy fuck, this topic is exceptionally relevant.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 29, 2014)

le tip


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 29, 2014)

That's brilliant Tom Bombadildo.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Apr 1, 2014)

Veho said:


>


 
Kill them all.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Apr 3, 2014)

While a sight to behold, the gentleman in question is not wearing a fedora, his neck is devoid of beard, and overall lacks any signs of enlightenment. The photo is only very tangentially related to this thread


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 3, 2014)

I can only assume from the sign around his neck that this is someone on the the edge of enlightenment.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Apr 4, 2014)

BortzANATOR said:


>


 

Original:


----------



## Veho (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## pokefloote (Apr 6, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Very interesting that you post that picture, Foxi...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler





Veho said:


> Spoiler


;O;


----------



## Veho (Apr 6, 2014)

I am senile  ;O;


----------



## Brian117 (Apr 6, 2014)

Veho said:


> I am senile ;O;


 

More like penile. Amirite?

Don't worry. I'm not back to saying penis related things randomly. Calm down.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 6, 2014)

Brian117 said:


> More like penile. Amirite?
> 
> Don't worry. I'm not back to saying penis related things randomly. Calm down.


Wow, you've gone flacid... and there I thought you would erect a new phallosophy around here.


----------



## Brian117 (Apr 6, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Wow, you've gone flacid... and there I thought you would erect a new fallology around here.


 

Lmfao.


----------



## Veho (Apr 6, 2014)

Brian117 said:


> More like penile. Amirite?


Inorite. I am fallible and phallible


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 6, 2014)

Veho said:


> Inorite. I am fallible and phallible


This organization does not tolerate phallure.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (Apr 11, 2014)

Truly funDIEs are the real beast.


----------



## Veho (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 13, 2014)

A little distraction from the usual fedora-wearing neckbeard atheist, a gaemer:






...also known as the best lovers in the universe, apparently.

#Cringe

Thanks, Yepi69 - I believe it's off your wall.


----------



## Yepi69 (Apr 13, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> A little distraction from the usual fedora-wearing neckbeard atheist, a gaemer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It is, thanks bud


----------



## Gahars (Apr 14, 2014)

In which atheism and veganism (ate-theism?) collide.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 15, 2014)

#PCMasterrace


----------



## Veho (Apr 15, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


>


*>fedora 
>Windows 
*

Pick one. 

Pft, casual


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 15, 2014)

*>DangeRUSley*
*>;O; *


----------



## pokefloote (Apr 15, 2014)

This guy went to my highschool. His facebook is a treasure trove.


----------



## Veho (Apr 15, 2014)

pokefloote said:


> *snip*
> 
> This guy went to my highschool. His facebook is a treasure trove.


Oh God, I cringed so hard I cringed so hard I hit my chin with my knee.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 15, 2014)

Noooooooooooooooooo
Noooooooooooo
Nooooo
Noo
No


----------



## Gahars (Apr 15, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> *snip*


 
Ah, Faces of Atheism, the fad that broke r/circlejerk.

Ya'll ready for this?



Spoiler: You sure showed, uh, us.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 17, 2014)

420 tip it fgt


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 17, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> 420 tip it fgt




4/20.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Brian117 (Apr 23, 2014)

10/10 new favorite thread.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## pokefloote (Apr 24, 2014)

the cringe...


----------



## Sterling (Apr 24, 2014)

^Post + sig = this thread in its entirety.


----------



## Veho (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (Apr 26, 2014)

Homer, too, knows the pain of the friendzone.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 28, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Apr 28, 2014)

Pingouin7 said:


> > as though I were a boy to be tossed aside


_Nobody_ thinks they could just toss you aside. Push you, maybe, but tossing you would require a forklift  ;O;


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 29, 2014)

...and then he woke up in his basement. _;O;_


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 29, 2014)

Tom that hurt me physically


----------



## Qtis (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## raulpica (Apr 30, 2014)

I see a lot of reposts in here ;o;


----------



## Gahars (Apr 30, 2014)

raulpica said:


> I see a lot of reposts in here ;o;


 

When a community is based around old hats, is it a surprise that much of the material is old hat?


----------



## raulpica (Apr 30, 2014)

Gahars said:


> When a community is based around old hats, is it a surprise that much of the material is old hat?


Touché.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Veho (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Foxi4 (May 3, 2014)

Veho said:


>


 
*Hey
*wear
*make-up
*The third and fourth panel are one sentence, they should be separated by a comma, not a point. Poor punctuation, son.

It seems that superior intelligence allows for spelling and punctuation liberties. _;O;_


----------



## Veho (May 3, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> It seems that superior intelligence allows for spelling and punctuation liberties. _;O;_


Poetic license, duh


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 4, 2014)

Pingouin7 said:


>


 
The avatar
oh god


----------



## Gahars (May 4, 2014)

Pingouin7 said:


> *snip*


 

Damn, that doesn't even work anymore?

How else are you supposed to tell a girl you're lookin' for a Nesquickie?


----------



## Foxi4 (May 4, 2014)

Makes you wonder what kind of chocolate milk we're talking about here.


----------



## Gahars (May 7, 2014)

m'Buffy


----------



## pokefloote (May 9, 2014)

edit: fuck, read it wrong


----------



## pokefloote (May 11, 2014)

Okay this time for real: the facebook friend is back with more "I don't have sex because everyone else is stupider than I am, not because i'm a fat basement dweller."


----------



## Sterling (May 11, 2014)

pokefloote said:


> Okay this time for real: the facebook friend is back with more "I don't have sex because everyone else is stupider than I am, not because i'm a fat basement dweller."


 
He's using that semicolon wrong. 'And' is not an independent clause.


----------



## Veho (May 14, 2014)

Furthermore...


----------



## Foxi4 (May 14, 2014)

Fedorable is a term that I'm going to steal and use from now on.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 19, 2014)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 19, 2014)




----------



## Flame (May 19, 2014)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 20, 2014)




----------



## BORTZ (May 20, 2014)

GERDERMIT NERGERED EGEREN


----------



## Veho (May 20, 2014)

http://www.theverge.com/2014/5/3/56...owdfunded-monument-for-oklahoma-state-capitol 


*tips cow*


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 20, 2014)

Veho said:


> http://www.theverge.com/2014/5/3/56...owdfunded-monument-for-oklahoma-state-capitol
> 
> 
> *tips cow*


 
10/10 would buy mini-satan statue


----------



## Ozito (May 20, 2014)

So... I kind of missed this whole fedora thing, anyone care to explain?


----------



## pokefloote (May 20, 2014)

Ozito said:


> So... I kind of missed this whole fedora thing, anyone care to explain?


People SUPERIOR INTELLECTUALS think they look cool, or that somehow they "actually know how to wear it the right way", but it looks ridiculous to everyone else in this time period.


----------



## Qtis (May 21, 2014)

Let the summoning begin


----------



## BORTZ (May 21, 2014)

Just le tip


----------



## Gahars (May 26, 2014)

Droppin' a sick beat for all m'ladies.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 26, 2014)

Veho said:


> http://www.theverge.com/2014/5/3/56...owdfunded-monument-for-oklahoma-state-capitol
> 
> *tips cow*


Here's what I don't understand about all this.

Nobody wakes up in the morning and thinks _"damn, I'm evil"_, everybody feels that they're _"good"_ within their own system of moral values. Nobody goes to work thinking _"I'm going to put some rat poison into the water cooler and watch people suffer"_ if they're right in the head. If you consider yourself _"evil"_ then you must be insane - nobody intentionally does things that they find _"wrong"_. By extension, nobody who's sane_ actually _worships Satan, the ultimate symbol of all that is _"evil"_ - there's always some hidden agenda behind doing so.

Worshiping Satan is a lot like worshiping the Flying Spaghetti Monster - you don't _really_ believe that either of those exists, you're just making silly social commentary, you're desperately trying to stand out or you're purposely trying to make fun of other organized religions because you're five and completely immature. It would be so much easier to just say _"I'm atheist"_, but no - some people go through the trouble of organizing an event like this just to cause civil unrest and make a statement that nobody wants to listen to anyways. The mindset of _"I am free to follow any religion I want, therefor I will pick one that is the most controversial or I will straight-up make a religion up for sh*ts and giggles"_ is the epitome of attention seeking and immaturity - having a right is one thing, having the common sense to exercise reasonably is another thing altogether.

The same goes to the 2nd Amendment activists who walk around cities armed from head to toes. You're not actually promoting your good cause, idiots - you're causing civil unrest. Everybody thinks you're screwed in the head and if you actually go through with stuff like this, you probably are, at least a little bit.

//Srs in EoF


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 5, 2014)

Semi-related


----------



## Vipera (Jun 5, 2014)

Troll Trying Too Hard D:


----------



## Veho (Jun 5, 2014)

I agree, it's a little too obvious.


----------



## Flame (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (Jun 19, 2014)

The thought of someone wearing this in public is enough to make me wince.


----------



## Veho (Jun 24, 2014)

So this is why people stopped wearing them way back when.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 24, 2014)

The "Tardis" shirt got me


----------



## Vipera (Jun 24, 2014)

That shirt reminds me of this great Onion article http://www.theonion.com/articles/area-man-constantly-mentioning-he-doesnt-own-a-tel,429/


----------



## Veho (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Jul 2, 2014)

Veho said:


>


 

much no


----------



## Veho (Jul 2, 2014)

Lemmy Koopa said:


> much no


I beg you don't cry   ;O;


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Jul 2, 2014)

Veho said:


> I beg you don't cry ;O;


 
I beg you don't post shitty doge memes ;O;


----------



## Veho (Jul 3, 2014)

Lemmy Koopa said:


> I beg you don't post shitty doge memes ;O;


----------



## pokefloote (Jul 3, 2014)

It's like you don't even have to summon Lemmy Koopa, just post a doge meme and he'll show up!


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Jul 3, 2014)

Veho said:


>


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 4, 2014)

Lemmy Koopa said:


>


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Jul 4, 2014)

Pingouin7 said:


>


 
memes


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 16, 2014)

http://reid.li/flappyfedora/

Hello please enjoy the best game in the universe
*le tip*


----------



## Gahars (Jul 17, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> http://reid.li/flappyfedora/
> 
> Hello please enjoy the best game in the universe
> *le tip*


 

Someone should make a guide for this game. Fill it with the usual stuff... you know, *tips* and tricks.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 17, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Someone should make a guide for this game. Fill it with the usual stuff... you know, *tips* and tricks.


 
Cringed so hard it hurt my face, in fact:


----------



## Veho (Jul 21, 2014)

A work of art  ;O;


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 21, 2014)

Veho said:


> -snip-
> 
> A work of art ;O;


 
m'gnificent


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Jul 21, 2014)

BortzANATOR said:


>


 

Ok, for once, this is funny. Specifically the "debate me" one.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 21, 2014)

Veho said:


> *Tops Pizza*
> 
> A work of art ;O;


 

*Tips Pizza*


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jul 24, 2014)

*>where *
kek


----------



## Drink the Bleach (Jul 24, 2014)

The hell is a neck beard? Growing hair on your face and neck, isn't that just a beard? I thought lack of grooming is what made a beard.


----------



## Drink the Bleach (Jul 24, 2014)

Also I know its general consensus that fedoras and hats alike must be burned, preferably with their owners under them, buts whats the public thought on Indiana Jones' Fedora and Bull whip? Raiders of the Lost Ark is my all-time favorite movie and I feel like I can't nerd out properly without _his fedora_, but at the same time, just saying the word fedora grosses me out. I want to get one for a halloween costume, but I also don't want to feel like a tool for owning a F-word. What do?


----------



## Veho (Jul 24, 2014)

Drink the Bleach said:


> The hell is a neck beard?












Drink the Bleach said:


> Growing hair on your face and neck, isn't that just a beard? I thought lack of grooming is what made a beard.


Mere "lack of grooming" makes it a hideous mess. Trimming and shaping makes a beard. The idea is for the beard to follow the jawline, not to accentuate the second (and third, and fourth...) chin. That's why the neck area is usually shaved or at least trimmed. And most people give up on beards if they don't reach their actual face, because some things are just not meant to be. Only a handful says "oh fuck it, I'll grow what I have and pretend it works." 

Neck beards: the facial hair equivalent of a bad combover.


----------



## Veho (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (Jul 31, 2014)

Veho said:


> *snip*


----------



## Veho (Jul 31, 2014)

But but but but... 







(Okay I don't believe it either   )


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 31, 2014)

Something inside me twinged when I read that. Might have been my soul being crushed or my appendix. I cant tell which just yet.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Jul 31, 2014)

Veho said:


>


 

Monster cringe going on.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Aug 1, 2014)

What a great argument.


----------



## Duo8 (Aug 1, 2014)

What's Euphoric?


----------



## Veho (Aug 1, 2014)

Duo8 said:


> What's Euphoric?



Euphoria is a feeling of extreme well-being, happiness, excitement, and joy. 

When you're euphoric, you're extremely happy, excited and blissful.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Aug 2, 2014)

Veho said:


> Euphoria is a feeling of extreme well-being, happiness, excitement, and joy.
> 
> When you're euphoric, you're extremely happy, excited and blissful.


 

In the case of our lovely neckbeard friends, it now means when your pretentious mentally challenged thoughts reach a certain height, you feel happy for no reason.

Here is the good ol' classic:


----------



## Gahars (Aug 3, 2014)

You cannot ogrecome my logic, m'lady.

*Tips layer*


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 3, 2014)

Veho said:


> _*Snip!*_








A-ha! Phonies! All of'em! 

*EDIT:* Damnit, Bobby!


----------



## Veho (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Sep 4, 2014)

Veho said:


> snip


 
What's the difference between a bowler hat and a fedora?


----------



## rastsan (Sep 4, 2014)

Flame said:


>


well now I know that there are more pokemon fedoras... great... my bf's nephew wants one.  his friend has this hat.  9 going on 10 year old filipino boys wear this.  Want to wear this.  

I have my own black fedora that I wear with bandannas of all colors.  usually only to hide select items/tools of crime.  But I wouldn't wear this.  yikes...


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Sep 4, 2014)

Would like to believe if Wesley Willis was still alive he'd make a follow up of "Cut The Mullet" with "Shave The Neckbeard"


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 12, 2014)

Some of you might know that I do freelance writing work as a way to get some extra money in addition to my regular job.

This was an article I was recently offered.







...Yeah, I'm going to have to decline.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 12, 2014)

I think you should, and then trash talk the fedora super mega hard


----------



## Qtis (Oct 2, 2014)

m'lady *tips hat*


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Oct 5, 2014)

Qtis said:


> m'lady *tips hat*


 

This might be parody but I wouldn't be surprised if people think this way.


----------



## pokefloote (Oct 5, 2014)

Lemmy Koopa said:


> This might be parody but I wouldn't be surprised if people think this way.


 
Oh, there are definitely people that think this way. It has to be parodying something. People wearing "It's not a fedora its a trilby!"s (or is it the other way around? who cares) and fingerless gloves are a real thing.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Oct 5, 2014)

pokefloote said:


> Oh, there are definitely people that think this way. It has to be parodying something. People wearing "It's not a fedora its a trilby!"s (or is it the other way around? who cares) and fingerless gloves are a real thing.


 
do people really say "m'lady" cause that would make me shudder by bones out.


----------



## Qtis (Oct 5, 2014)

Lemmy Koopa said:


> do people really say "m'lady" cause that would make me shudder by bones out.


 
Like always, take some of these with a grain of salt. Still, I've actually met a few people meeting the fedora euphoria category and being exactly like the cliché fedora user shown in some of the green texts (and yes, they wear fedoras and say "m'lady" to the ladies).


----------



## Flame (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Oct 26, 2014)

M'lady...


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## BORTZ (Oct 26, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> SNARP


 
I think he spelled "Amish" wrong


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 26, 2014)

I lost it at 0:23.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Oct 27, 2014)

Being euphoric is too much work. 









Foxi4 said:


> I lost it at 0:23.


Nick Beard?


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 27, 2014)

Veho said:


> Being euphoric is too much work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ten dollars the "Feminishim" tumblr wumblr clan we are always talking about in the wymon thread would make a stink about this because you can cover up the top of the "h" in "meh" and make it look like "men"


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Nov 1, 2014)

SLUUUUTS!!!


----------



## raulpica (Nov 1, 2014)

*le anon tipping


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Nov 2, 2014)

get weird with the neckbeard


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 25, 2014)

Truly Euphoric.

Courtesy of Bortz


----------



## Veho (Dec 7, 2014)

M'tosis. 








Asexual reproduction, OH SNAP


----------



## Veho (Dec 11, 2014)

*tips lid*


----------



## Veho (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 12, 2015)

I have a light, m'lady.


----------



## Veho (Jan 13, 2015)

It's already been done, Foxi4dementia  ;O; 

Yeah, yeah, "pot, kettle"...


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 13, 2015)

To be fair, at least it's a different photo, not a repost, Veho4kettles. ;O;


----------



## Flame (Jan 14, 2015)

Hide Fedora


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## chavosaur (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Retr0Capez (Feb 21, 2015)

*Tips Gaben*


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 5, 2015)

Someone tried to insult me by my logic:

"Such a shinning example of moral decency, go forth, brave white neckbeard warrior!

*tips mega-fedora and nods at you*"

I haven't been insulted at all. Poor sool :')


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 6, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Spoiler


 
That guy's fine. It's his red-eyed sinister evil friend that I'm really worried about


----------



## Veho (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## BORTZ (Jul 31, 2015)

As a Christian, thats funny


----------



## Retr0Capez (Jul 31, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> View attachment 22416


iFunny...
*shivers*


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm too lazy to check and see if this was posted before.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 9, 2015)

Liquid tipping now available at a supermarket near you! ;O;


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 9, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Liquid tipping now available at a supermarket near you! ;O;


Wow Foxi, wow. I am so disappointed in you.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 9, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Wow Foxi, wow. I am so disappointed in you.


Not my photo. 

EDIT: HERP A DERP I'M BLIND XD


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 9, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Not my photo.


Look literally a post above yours Foxi. You disappoint me even further.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 9, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Look literally a post above yours Foxi. You disappoint me even further.


Shut up, I'm barely awake! ;O; Hurr durr derp!


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 9, 2015)

That made me laugh xD


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 9, 2015)

FOXI IT'S LIKE THE SIZE OF THE ENTIRE WORLD HOW COULD YOU MISS IT HOW YOU COULD BE BLIND AND NOT MISS IT FOXI


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 9, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> FOXI IT'S LIKE THE SIZE OF THE ENTIRE WORLD HOW COULD YOU MISS IT HOW YOU COULD BE BLIND AND NOT MISS IT FOXI


Apparently very easily when you go directly to the reply box on a puny, small smartphone screen. XD


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 12, 2015)

My redemption:


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 13, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> My redemption:
> 
> snip


Or how to make me vomit in a Café


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 13, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Or how to make me vomit in a Café


You were saying...?


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 20, 2015)

Dunno if this was posted yet, but a giggle was had:


----------



## Veho (Aug 24, 2015)

M'semen, m'lady?


----------

